# Bad LucK!



## Hel the Witch (Jun 20, 2007)

It's Bad Luck To
Sneeze Toward The Left.
But If You Sneeze To The Right,
You'll Be Fortunate.


Don't Sweep Dust Out The Front Door. 
You'll Be Sweeping Away Your Good Fortune.


It's Bad Luck To:
Walk Under A Ladder
Lean A Broom Against A Bed
Place New Shoes On A Table
Put A Hat On A Bed
Open An Umbrella Indoors
Have A Black Cat Cross Your Path (i Don't Believe That One)


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

I've also found a couple of things that are bad luck.

1. When my wife asked me if her posterior was getting big, I just grinned.
I will be getting out of the hospital in a day or two.

2. With prop making on your mind, you tell your boss that his wife would make a great model for a corpse you had in mind.

3. When you ask your doctor if he has any body parts ( Meaning old medical displays) laying around he wanted to get rid of if you could have them.

4. You ask your wife to lay down so you could get the measurements for a coffin you are building.

5. You build a FCG with a witchs head you made, and while testing it out your wife notices the head resembles her.


----------

